# Big Questions for Ultimate Hog Hunters Only!! I Need HELP!!!



## squirrelman86 (Nov 8, 2006)

I want to kill a hog so BAD!!! Tomorrow i'm going to some private land to go hog hunting. This land has been known to produce hogs. I have heard stories about them being plentiful in this area and im going to find out if i can bag one. This wont be my last trip here and i know no one will hav responded to this topic by 5 in the morning, so i pose this question for future references: What will be the best time to hunt the hogs, were will be the best places to find them (wooded area or open pasture), and could i kill a hog with 20 gauge slug at 45-60 yards? (If so should i place the shot in the head, neck, or try and crack "the shield" and go through the shoulder?


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm no "ultimate hog hunter" as I just shot my first hog about a month ago so I don't really know much about thier habits but I think that around 100yds or so your 20ga. slug will kill any hog around. That slug load has more oomph than most magnum handgun cartridges and guys whack hogs with them all the time.


----------



## Mojo^ (Oct 15, 2006)

A 20 ga. should be just fine. Forget about "the sheild" and focus on the area immediately behind or beneath the ear. You will drop them in their tracks and not loose any meat. I've seen too many people loose some of the best cuts of meat on a hog (shoulder and boston butt) by trying to go through the sheild. It just isn't worth it and the behind/beneath the ear shot makes for a quick, clean kill.


----------



## SLYoteBoy (Jan 17, 2007)

Im no ultimate hunter either but i have shot a few hogs. I hardly find hogs out in the daytime , unless dogs have chased them out. Usually early morning , daybreak , or dusk. I hunt them near the river , vineyards and farm fields around. Usually theyll come out at night , then during daybreak , be making there way back to the riverbottom to sleep. Ive found them in open more then in cover. I dont know about the slug , i have never shot anything but birds with a shotgun. Are you going to eat it , or mostly out for the teeth. sows are better eating imo. boars are smelly bastards , and are as choice for eating. both make great sausage tho. The shield is pretty thick id say , and a rifle would have a better chance I think at the shield. thats just my two cents , let us know how it went.


----------



## wannabe hunter (Mar 12, 2007)

my first and only hog was killed this year with a wiwnchester 32.30 .after much deliberation and me changing my mind a thousand times in a week the farmer who's farm i hunted suggested the gun , so as not to waste any meat , what he said was the sheild is not bullet proof and it would do the job. I also looked at a hog anatomy on the internet and it plainly shows where vitals are in conjunction with the shield and when i made my shot it was clean and did the job immediately , the hog just tightened up his legs and did not even take one step 
.


----------



## wannabe hunter (Mar 12, 2007)

my first and only hog was killed this year with a wiwnchester 32.30 .after much deliberation and me changing my mind a thousand times in a week the farmer who's farm i hunted suggested the gun , so as not to waste any meat , what he said was the sheild is not bullet proof and it would do the job. I also looked at a hog anatomy on the internet and it plainly shows where vitals are in conjunction with the shield and when i made my shot it was clean and did the job immediately , the hog just tightened up his legs and did not even take one step 
.


----------



## thehunterfisherman448 (Sep 30, 2006)

im no hog expert either but your 20aguge should be fine. BEhind the ear is a good shot. definately early morning and dusk are prime hog feeding times. I hunt hogs with a .223 which allows for greater distance. I dont know if your hunting hogs for the meat, or your trying to get them off sombodys place. IF your huntign for meat, behind the ear, if your exterminating them, a nice clean shot in the shoulder, head, or wherever you can quickly down the animal.


----------



## TomR (Jun 10, 2007)

The 20 ga with a slug would be sufficient for any hogs you run into... You might want to sight it in and see what sort of group you get. A head or neck shot will kill and stop the hog where it stands. A low shoulder shot will get the heart/ lung group, but the hog may run 50 yards or more. Just be aware of where you have the shot and how well you can place the shot. The low shoulder shot is the bigger target. Don't worry about the plate on the shoulder. Missing high on the shoulder can hit the backbone which will disable the hog and keep it there for a followup shot. Have fun.


----------



## Blood Trail (Jan 18, 2008)

Ive killed more hogs than deer (100's of hog only 3 deer) and the best shot of a hog is the neck or behind the ear.


----------



## FL_Bubba (Jan 16, 2008)

I have been taking them with 12 ga rifled slugs. They drop like a sack of potatos. I get them at dusk and dawn and I cant see more that 60 yards in that light so all my shots have been inside of that. My biggest was 560lbs and he just deflated when capped in the ear.

I have 200% better luck when I use a scent masker to cover up my man stink


----------

